# Found some reds near Anclote last weekend



## kylegregoire (Jul 31, 2013)

Just 2 of the 6 we caught.  1 on cut ballyhoo oddly enough.  The rest were on live pinfish and white bait.  Smallest was 17", largest was 26.5".


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I fished there once, it sucked.

Seems like a limited area? Do you even fish deep into the rivers that go inland?

We fished a cove just south of the boat ramp by the powerplant...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

During the winter you can head into the rivers, much better action then summer time. Fish head up there to keep warm. I like to fish a little north of there less people


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

The area can be very productive if you know where to fish. 2.5 weeks ago jumped 2 tarpon about a mile south of there. Nice reds!


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> The area can be very productive if you know where to fish. 2.5 weeks ago jumped 2 tarpon about a mile south of there. Nice reds!


Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!

No fish there. :'( Not even if you know where to fish.   All the fish are in the goon.   

Nice Reds. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > The area can be very productive if you know where to fish. 2.5 weeks ago jumped 2 tarpon about a mile south of there. Nice reds!
> 
> 
> Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Nope, goon is empty!


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> > > The area can be very productive if you know where to fish. 2.5 weeks ago jumped 2 tarpon about a mile south of there. Nice reds!
> >
> >
> > Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


have you tried the tank at BPS?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > > The area can be very productive if you know where to fish. 2.5 weeks ago jumped 2 tarpon about a mile south of there. Nice reds!
> > >
> > >
> > > Shhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I keep hooking the stuffed animals on my back-cast. The staff was not amused.


----------

